# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Twardzina układowa objawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie są objawy twardziny ukladowej? Czy oprócz zmian skórnych są jakieś inne objawy?

----------


## wichura

Przy twardzinie układowej mogą pojawiać się jeszcze stwardnienia skóry, rozszerzające się na całe ciało. We wczesnym okresie choroby mogą występować również obrzęki i bóle stawów. Najlepiej jeśli udasz się do dobrego reumatologa na badania. Mogę ci polecić ci lekarza z prywatnej lecznicy certus tam, gdzie ja chodzę. Życzę zdrowia

----------

